# My First Fatty (Breakfast) with QVue



## kebrown (Aug 21, 2017)

Decided to try a fatty for the first time today in celebration of the eclipse. I did all my prep work last night so that I could get everything into the smoker early this morning. I'm using an MES 30 with the AMNPS loaded with hickory pellets. Fatty went in the smoker about 6AM at 230 but my external probe was reading closer to 255. Pulled to fatty a little after 9AM at an IT of 165 and let it rest for about 15 minutes while I got the eggs cooked. I'm pretty pleased with how this turned out despite a couple of blowouts while rolling (I think I was trying to roll it too tightly). The wife was getting pretty antsy and hungry but she said it was definitely worth the wait.

1. Bacon weave.













20170820_185821.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






2. Chub of Jimmy Dean with sharp cheddar.













20170820_190512.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






3. Potatoes and mushrooms added with Mrs. Dash Onion & Herb seasoning. (partially cooked the potatoes and mushrooms in bacon fat prior to stuffing)













20170820_190807.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






4. Wrapped and ready for the fridge.













20170820_191645.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






5. After 15 minute rest.













20170821_084059.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






6. Sliced and ready to serve.













20170821_085208 1.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017






7. This was my AMNPS placement this time. No water pan. AMNPS was braced between wall and heat shield. I got great smoke and the row of pellets lasted the entire time. Also, my wood chip feeder was all the way out of the smoker.













20170821_083616.jpg



__ kebrown
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks tasty, nice smoke!


----------



## griz400 (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice, looks tasty


----------

